
The First Rule of Startup Mentorship: The Entrepreneur Is Never Wrong - roee
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/first-rule-startup-mentorship-entrepreneur-never-wrong-roee-adler/
======
salawat
The first rule of reality: Those who believe they are never wrong always are.

